# Trodery



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Anyone hear anything from Terry?
Haven't seen anything on here from him since he wanted to sell his life.
I hope all is well.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Good question, know he is in bulk liquid hauling and I am sure like most trucking ( my field.. for a little while longer) guys, its killing us up and down with no light at end of tunnel. I start another gig Monday actually, but still keeping some freight moving, just aint enough anymore.


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

SD Hawkins said:


> Good question, know he is in bulk liquid hauling and I am sure like most trucking ( my field.. for a little while longer) guys, its killing us up and down with no light at end of tunnel. I start another gig Monday actually, but still keeping some freight moving, just aint enough anymore.


My daughter & son in law both run mini floats for a living and they have been suffering bad. My daughter hauls for a different company than her husband and is getting a lot of trailer loads. All he's been getting are truck loads and that's like 1 or 2 a month. I thought that was something I might want to do when I retired because I have the truck & trailer for it, but after watching them suffer, I'll just stick to working around the house and fishing.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

hangs out on fb https://www.facebook.com/terry.rodery


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Here I am, I'm still kicking!

The plan to "sell my life" is going exactly as planned! I sold the Lexus, the home and all of my possessions except for my truck! Everything sold for my exact asking price! I'm currently living in a hotel (the sale of my home took place last Friday) while a few of my personal items have been placed in a climate controlled storage facility. I've been trying to get to Panama but they have had the borders closed since March. Panama reopens it's borders in 10 days, I'll fly there on the 15th to visit and evaluate my situation. If I like what I see I'll come back to the states and sell what little remains (mostly just my Tundra) and head to Panama for an early retirement!

I've been house shopping on the internet for a while now in the area of Boquete Panama and just this week found a little place that appeals to me a great deal, it's a small home of 1200sqft (exactly the size I was wanting, with a killer view from the backyard... it drops off into a canyon with the Caldera River flowing below. The home is at an elevation of approximately 3500', no heater nor air conditioner as the year round temperatures are 62-82 degrees, I'm in love with the hose and the whole area even before I have stepped foot into Panama for the first time. Here are a few pictures...

Any yes, that is an inactive Volcano nearby that I plan on hiking to the top... over 11,000' in height, I understand it's a6-7 hour hike across rugged terrain to get there. Most groups start the hike at midnight so as to catch the sun rising. From the top you can see both the Pacific Ocean as well as the Caribbean Sea, both are about the same distance away (50' mile as the crow flies).

Maybe this will be the paradise my soul is seeking!

One last thing... for those of you who through out insults by offering me way below market value I'd like to say a few things to you... Go &^$ yourself! My home went on the market on a Sunday afternoon at 1pm, three realtors all showed the home at the exact same time to three different couples, all parties submitted a full price offer within an hour but one of them offered to buy all the contents at my full asking price as well, that was the winner. SO technically it sold within one hour!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow man thats awesome. Panama.. Looks to be beautiful.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Good to hear from you Terry! Keep us dreamers updated, and ignore the haters. 

Might even be fun to post the 4/1 thread again soon. Many new members that weren't here the last time.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

TheGoose said:


> Good to hear from you Terry! Keep us dreamers updated, and ignore the haters.
> 
> Might even be fun to post the 4/1 thread again soon. Many new members that weren't here the last time.


LOL, if I make a post like that again I'll wait until 4-1 to do it but it will be true if I post it again! :biggrin:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Wow man thats awesome. Panama.. Looks to be beautiful.


And that will be the view from my backyard if I decided to buy that house! Imagine... sitting by a little fire pit with my cute Panamanian girlfriend watching the sunset, a calm yellow lab laying at my feet, sipping a nice cool beverage while overlooking the canyon and river below... No cares, no worries, no traffic, no pollution, just clean living in the mountain air with two oceans nearby to fish... Sound like paradise? It does to me!

Obligatory picture of said girlfriend below!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh yeah... no more hurricanes or tornadoes to worry about! A few little earthquakes but from what I understand nobody has ever died from any earthquakes in Panama.

Maybe, I'f I don't loose my courage, this will be my new homeland/paradise!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I can't wait to see the place in person... 13 more days!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

Good for you man.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

With a life like that, what the heck are you going to beetch about? Might have to make stuff up. That looks like one hell of an adventure! Can she cook? Why not rent before going all in? Keep us posted. This is a great post. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Wish you the best, be fun!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

send me a bag of Boquete coffee beans with some panama red inside


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Wish you the very best. Thatâ€™s an awesome view.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Good luck to you down there. Boquete area is beautiful. The last time I was there was 12 years ago and I really loved it. There are some nice hikes you can make and not too far from Boquete there are some hot springs to soak in unless they built a resort on top of them.
The Pacific Coast is close by and has lots of beautiful beaches with some ferocious tides. The tropical fruits are great.
Good choice for a place to retire and just kick back with a large expat community if you get lonely for gringos.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Sounds like a great retirement. I have been fishing to Panama a couple of times and will be going back after this pandemic slows down. We fished mainly out of Boca Chica which is around 70 or so miles from Boquete. Hope your plans work out the way you want.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Congrats bud!
Speaking of closed borders, ever since you posted about the open spot to fish Costa Rica a few years ago, Iâ€™ve been planning a trip. Got canceled earlier this year. Had a long week booked. 
Looks like Panama is a beautiful place?
You are living my dream... soon
It takes balls to do that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Awesome. Enjoy.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

You only go around this ride one time...and there arenâ€™t any do-overs.

Make it count bro and follow that dream!

Wishing you and the beautiful young lady the most interesting of time!

Keep us updated.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

ibtbone said:


> Congrats bud!
> Speaking of closed borders, ever since you posted about the open spot to fish Costa Rica a few years ago, Iâ€™ve been planning a trip. Got canceled earlier this year. Had a long week booked.
> Looks like Panama is a beautiful place?
> You are living my dream... soon
> ...


If I make the move I'm probably going to be setting up a charter service type thing!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope it works out for you


----------



## Prodigal Degenerate (Feb 26, 2020)

Make the trip over the mountains to Almirante. Water taxi over to Bocas. Money well spent.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Good for you man!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

trodery said:


> If I make the move I'm probably going to be setting up a charter service type thing!


Let us know 
Great idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ship your truck Terry. Buying vehicles there is expensive...much less to ship your truck.


Good luck on your adventure buddy.


TH


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

^^^...What he said, plus parts for them are too. Don't know what make and model truck you have but consider selling your truck and buying an older reliable work horse without all the emission equipment and ship it. First thing that comes to mind is a Ford Superduty with the 7.3L power plant. I know a couple people that are in the biz of shipping parts down there and they mainly buy Ford parts here to ship there. You could buy some spare known parts that go bad for the truck to save you time and money later...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Congratulations my friend!! What a beautiful area you've selected. Hope it goes as planned for you.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I'll admit it, I was a naysayer and lowballer. I apologize, it was very rude of me. Not sure what I was thinking. Probably just jealous since I am anchored in place these days. No excuses....

Congrats on the progress towards your destiny. Very admirable. Don't lose your nerve, Panama is awesome.

Tundra would be good down there. Tacoma better. Maybe trade and ship?



Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Prodigal Degenerate said:


> Make the trip over the mountains to Almirante. Water taxi over to Bocas. Money well spent.


I'll be driving over to Bocas to spend 4 days there on my first visit.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> I'll admit it, I was a naysayer and lowballer. I apologize, it was very rude of me. Not sure what I was thinking. Probably just jealous since I am anchored in place these days. No excuses....
> 
> Congrats on the progress towards your destiny. Very admirable. Don't lose your nerve, Panama is awesome.
> 
> ...


Apology accepted amigo!

I've got my eye on a 2010 Toyota Landcruiser (Diesel) that I found yesterday, if it's still available when I get there I just may buy that. Shipping is expensive and then there is an import tax so I'll just buy something there. I don't know what the fuel prices are there but my Tundra only gets 13 MPG her in the flatlands... I'm sure it would drink much more fuel there in the mountains!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Just my luck! The house that I posted the picture of... after having been for sale for over three years SOLD Saturday. The homeowner had given someone "first right of refusal", another person wanted it but was having issues coming up with the money, the owner contacted that person told them I was coming to town in a few days and was most likely going to buy the house and he found the cash to buy the home... UGH!

Oh well... I'll keep looking, I guess that home just wasn't meant to be!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

You will get the right house. That wasn't the only one.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Thats what I call sticking it to the "MAN"


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Good to hear you're well, Terry.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Iâ€™m kind of envious. So whatâ€™s a house cost down there? Is it safe for a white guy? The thought of cashing out and dedicating the rest of your life to enjoyment is an interesting endeavor. Please keep us posted. Did you tell your wife about the girlfriend yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckboys42 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is badass!! How does citizenship work with taxes, benefits, healthcare?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skifffer (Aug 11, 2016)

We met an American couple that had been living in Boquete for years, on our last Costa Rica trip, THEY LOVE IT. Hope you do too!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Same thing happened with our daughter. Submitted a contract on the house as the prospective buyer was having trouble coming up with the money. That changed immediately.
Worked out better for her as she found a much better home for only slightly more $$$.


It'll work out for the better bud.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Fuelin said:


> Good to hear you're well, Terry.


 Thanks amigo, I hope you are well too!



poppadawg said:


> Iâ€™m kind of envious. So whatâ€™s a house cost down there? Is it safe for a white guy? The thought of cashing out and dedicating the rest of your life to enjoyment is an interesting endeavor. Please keep us posted. Did you tell your wife about the girlfriend yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Home prices are all over the place, in Boquete itself home are a bit higher than other places, Boquete is an area that attracts many people because of it's natural beauty. As far as the wife... I got divorced a little over a year ago.



Duckboys42 said:


> This is badass!! How does citizenship work with taxes, benefits, healthcare?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There are several different ways to become a citizen or get their version of a "green card"... more information here... http://www.consulatepanama.com/panama-residency-citizenship-and-passports.html



Skifffer said:


> We met an American couple that had been living in Boquete for years, on our last Costa Rica trip, THEY LOVE IT. Hope you do too!


I hope so too! It does look beautiful!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad to see it is all working out... I remember seeing that initial post floating around Facebook and thinking "Bravo" a while back... Pretty certain most folks do not have the balls to see that all through and make it happen. Best wishes on your move and new home whenever you get it sorted out!


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Is the fish cleaning table still available?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

capttravis said:


> Glad to see it is all working out... I remember seeing that initial post floating around Facebook and thinking "Bravo" a while back... Pretty certain most folks do not have the balls to see that all through and make it happen. Best wishes on your move and new home whenever you get it sorted out!


Thank you amigo... we will see if the "balls" actually drop! It is a very big step but I'm struggling with the decision... I pray about it daily!



cman said:


> Is the fish cleaning table still available?


LOL... I'm sure someone would dig up that picture!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Thank you amigo... we will see if the "balls" actually drop! It is a very big step but I'm struggling with the decision... I pray about it daily!
> 
> LOL... I'm sure someone would dig up that picture!


 you are correct,lol


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL... Ya'll aint right in the head!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> LOL... Ya'll aint right in the head!


i wanted to find the plane with pimp juice,lol :biggrin:


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

trodery said:


> Thank you amigo... we will see if the "balls" actually drop! It is a very big step but I'm struggling with the decision... I pray about it daily!
> 
> LOL... I'm sure someone would dig up that picture!


I will be the first to admit....I am living vicariously through you on this....so keep that in mind.

But from what I read, nothing you are doing is permanent with no take-backs.

Worse thing that could happen...you move down for a year and hate it...and have to move back. Lose some $ in the process.

If I were single and didn't have kids on the payroll, I would be living in Grand Cayman right NOW. They just launched a "global citizen" program trying to get folks that telecommute to come on down.

Give it a whirl for a year...and come back stateside if it doesn't work out.

At this point, you'll regret it until the day you die if you don't roll the dice.

My 2 cents.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

roundman said:


> you are correct,lol


That picture will never go away 
lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> I will be the first to admit....I am living vicariously through you on this....so keep that in mind.
> 
> But from what I read, nothing you are doing is permanent with no take-backs.
> 
> ...


That's kinda the way I'm thinking about it!


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm pulling for you to go and enjoy it. Looking forward to a few reports on life near the equator.


----------



## gary.curlin (Apr 11, 2015)

roundman said:


> you are correct,lol


Either someone photoshopped that picture or I am getting senile. When I first got on 2 cool I swear the legs looked different!!!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Rent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bring about 30K of fishing lures with you.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I think your story is phenomenal and I'm proud of you. If you ever need money I think it is a perfect set up for a screenplay. 

"The Cleaning Table" A metaphor- could be a working title. Think about it. The possibilities for storyline are huge and it could easily be an interesting vehicle staring Mcgonaughey, Jack Black, or any number of stars. Tropical scenes. Beautiful women. A comedy kind of like the movie "10".


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thats awesome Terry. I look forward to the updates. As mentioned why buy when you can rent for a while until "the one" is found. Congrats to your new life and I wish you well.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

gary.curlin said:


> Either someone photoshopped that picture or I am getting senile. When I first got on 2 cool I swear the legs looked different!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Nope, that's the real picture, not photoshopped



cman said:


> I think your story is phenomenal and I'm proud of you. *If you ever need money *I think it is a perfect set up for a screenplay.
> 
> "The Cleaning Table" A metaphor- could be a working title. Think about it. The possibilities for storyline are huge and it could easily be an interesting vehicle staring Mcgonaughey, Jack Black, or any number of stars. Tropical scenes. Beautiful women. A comedy kind of like the movie "10".


LOL, I got real excited for a real short period of time when I seen the words "if you ever need money", I thought you were going to offer some sort of monthly contribution. :rotfl:



BATWING said:


> Thats awesome Terry. I look forward to the updates. As mentioned why buy when you can rent for a while until "the one" is found. Congrats to your new life and I wish you well.


Thanks buddy!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

The real question is.....what does the Pooch think about it?

He doesn't look convinced in your avatar picture.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> The real question is.....what does the Pooch think about it?
> 
> He doesn't look convinced in your avatar picture.


Unfortunately that pooch in my avatar has been gone since 2011.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I did not think you were going to go through with it. I am excited for you that you are doing it and think it is awesome. 

Every time I spend the week at the beach or go to another country I sit back and ask my self why we do the rat race. Then I think how can I move here and make a living.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Next Friday at this time I'll be sitting here on this balcony with my beautiful Panamanian girl drinking World famous locally grown coffee while overlooking this beautiful view from the Air BNB I've rented for my stay.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*wow*

absolutely breathtaking scenery. good for you. :texasflag


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Excuse my ignorance. Minus the cost of the home, Is this one of them places where with $2000 a month you can live like a king?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

fishin shallow said:


> Excuse my ignorance. Minus the cost of the home, Is this one of them places where with $2000 a month you can live like a king?


You will find many references to living on $2000 per month but not as a king, at least not in Boquete, Panama.

Boquete is very much a tourist destination because of it's natural beauty and mild climate but home there are sort of priced the way homes are here... if you want a newer, more modern home.

Most homes in Boquete, both old and new do not have heat or air conditioners as they are not needed, the year round temps here range from the low 60's at night to the upper 70's, low 80's. Most older homes there don't necessarily have hot water either (I find that one strange). A modern 2000 sqft home there would probably cost you $250,000 but this is in Boquete... it's beautiful there.

If you were to buy a home in David, Panama (3rd largest city in the country) which is just 45 minutes from Boquete you will find home much cheaper but it's very hot and humid there and AC is required year round (it borders the Pacific Ocean).

Prices in bother areas are all over the place, from $40,000 to multi millions.

Home don't have natural gas for cooking, you hook a propane bottle to the house, it's $6 per fillup.

Water (this made me laugh) is $12 PER YEAR. Many homes rely on septic systems but to my knowledge 99% have city water.

Fresh vegetables are very cheap as is "local food" in a local restaurant is inexpensive. If you wish to have processed food and things from the USA it's available but expensive.

Medical care is supposedly fairly good and inexpensive. I check on prices of several of my prescriptions, very cheap compared to not having insurance and having to buy in on your own here in the USA. For example, I take two different insulin injections daily, here in the USA one would cost about $450 per month and the other $1500 per month, in Panama those same prescriptions would cost me about $150 fro one and $400-$500 for the other, most prescriptions are about 25-30% cheaper there and once you get old you get like a 25% discount on that (senior citizen discount).

If you rented a small home in Boquete you can find them at around $600 per month, in David you can find them as cheap as $200 per month. You have to pick your lifestyle and plan your budget accordingly, if you buy a home and don't have rent your better off.

I don't understand all the property tax rules yet but its WAY CHEAPER than here... WAY!!! Fo example, if it's your first home and it's less than $125,000 you don't pay any taxes! After that it gets confusing but trust me... it's cheap!

Cars and gasoline are priced about the same as the USA but if you want your big Ford, Dodge, Chevy, Toyota trucks there... that will cost you! Those are crazy priced and I don't think you can buy them directly from a dealer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

****... how many Brown Breasted Bed Thrashers' do you have access to down there.. I may need to relocate!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

wow you have really done your homework! Thank you for sharing the info and I'm pulling for you also and wishing you the best.


----------



## Prodigal Degenerate (Feb 26, 2020)

shipping your personal items used to be taxed by the pound, be careful. Also waterfront front property usually has a "concession" fee. Make sure to ask if you go that route. If you get to Bocas, go to Toro Loco for some decent food and beer. We have one of our fishing team shirts hanging there.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Great information. Thanks


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there a ****** hang out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Is there a ****** hang out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not certain of that yet. Most everything has been closed in Panama for the last seven months. Just today they have opened their borders to allow visitors into the country. I arrive in Panama City, Panama this Thursday (10-15-20), I'll be in Boquete on Friday afternoon but unfortunately in the Boquete province there is still a weekend curfew in effect. From 7pm Friday until 5am Monday nobody is allowed to be traveling, shopping, etc unless you have the equivalent of an "essential worker" permit.. I'll be forced to stay at the place I've rented without going off the property... It's a good thing that I will have great company and a great view for the weekend.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

White collar unextraditable gringos usually hang out at same bar together. At least they did in Rio. Some good stories to be had at those bars. Can verify some of them characters with wikipedia. 



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Good luck buddy  and keep us posted. You are living s dream 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Is prostitution still legal in Panama? Used to have a lot of young Columbians and Cubans working there.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

FREON said:


> Is prostitution still legal in Panama? Used to have a lot of young Columbians and Cubans working there.


I have heard that prostitution is legal, I have heard the same thing you just said, lots of Colombians and Cubans.


----------



## atm_93 (Mar 16, 2005)

still love your avatar/dog pic. hope that doesn't upset you as i know its been a few yrs.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Keep us updated Trod. Those views above sure beats beating your head on a desk thinking about trucking issues! LOL Be safe!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Vaya con Dios, Terry.... Looks like you are committed..Beautiful place and senorita... Luv them brown Spanish eyes...

Keep in touch with us suckers....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

FREON said:


> Is prostitution still legal in Panama? Used to have a lot of young Columbians and Cubans working there.


I'm sure all those little boys have grown up by now and would whup your *** now if you approached them again... :biggrin:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

FREON said:


> Is prostitution still legal in Panama? Used to have a lot of young Columbians and Cubans working there.


I figured Terry was going to start a new career down there.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

MarkU said:


> I figured Terry was going to start a new career down there.


It is easy to spend a little time in Panama and leave with a small fortune.

You just have to arrive with a large fortune.:dance:


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

So, no one is laughing at Trodery now I bet...


John


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks beautiful, I hear they have some baby bass, in the lakes there.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I am ready to move there.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*how's it going*

i'd like to come visit if possible, i'd get a room so no worries there. i've spent a lot of time in costa rica, love that part of the country. :texasflag


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

trodery said:


> I'm not certain of that yet. Most everything has been closed in Panama for the last seven months. Just today they have opened their borders to allow visitors into the country. I arrive in Panama City, Panama this Thursday (10-15-20), I'll be in Boquete on Friday afternoon but unfortunately in the Boquete province there is still a weekend curfew in effect. From 7pm Friday until 5am Monday nobody is allowed to be traveling, shopping, etc unless you have the equivalent of an "essential worker" permit.. I'll be forced to stay at the place I've rented without going off the property... It's a good thing that I will have great company and a great view for the weekend.


Where's the update? I've been anxiously waiting for more to come on this.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I heard that sometimes the grass isn't always greener on the other side.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe he is walking home with that caravan from South America? Trod is a good guy, and I hope all is well with him. It takes a big leap of faith to divest yourself of all your worldly hinge and move across the continent to another country.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*

if not mistaking he's been back for a while, not his cup of tea. :texasflag


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

Has anyone actually heard from Trodery or know how things are going with him? I havent seen any posts etc....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

phishtales said:


> Has anyone actually heard from Trodery or know how things are going with him? I havent seen any posts etc....


He is here in Dickinson/League City area. Doing just fine it seems.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Did he have to buy all his stuff back?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Rats. Tell me it ainâ€™t true. Was hoping he was living large in eternal ecstasy with his Panamanian girlfriend. 
Maybe he can find some of stuff in the classifieds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playinhooky (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah always looks like life is greener, till you are on the other side of the fence, but that is beautiful country.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

mystery man is back on fb under terry rodery......


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

I miss his posts and give him a TON of credit for living an interesting life and having the guts to step outside of his comfort zone. 

I hope he posts up soon and maybe builds a new cleaning table. :texasflag


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

dang, i spoked to him months ago about retirement and that move. hope hes well....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> He is here in Dickinson/League City area. Doing just fine it seems.


Sorry to hear that things didnâ€™t work out the way he planned. Would love to know the rest of the story.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

cman said:


> I miss his posts and give him a TON of credit for living an interesting life and having the guts to step outside of his comfort zone.
> 
> I hope he posts up soon and maybe builds a new cleaning table. :texasflag


X2. The cleaning table pic was classic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm thinking it has something to do with the Panamanian chick?

Just kidding...and hoping to pull Terry back in to tell us least part of the story.

I know several of us were living vicariously and hoping to learn something for our retirement days (minus the Panamanian chick....unless the wife approves of her to cook and clean that is).


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

WillieT said:


> Sorry to hear that things didnâ€™t work out the way he planned. Would love to know the rest of the story.


Ill let him tell the story. I am not sure what happened but he stayed with us here and is doing well.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Ill let him tell the story. I am not sure what happened but he stayed with us here and is doing well.


Good to hear, heâ€™s a stand up guy thatâ€™s been through a lot. Hope he didnâ€™t get his heart broken.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

maybe lime disease II will be forth coming


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

OK, here I am!

Someone contacted me on Facebook and said you goofballs were talking about me.

I went to Panama but quickly discovered it wasn't for me! To me it felt more like a communist country, I didn't feel free there! MOST of the expats SUCk... very liberal... not my kind of people!

The girl, she was OK but not enough to hold me in a place where I didn't feel free!

When I left in October I was still employed and had left my truck at my office and took an Uber to the airport, on my return I called my ex wife and asked if she could pick me up, I told her I would treat her to dinner. Over dinner I told her "I have to find a place to live", she said "you can live with me". LOL, so I've been living with her. My company asked me to work from home for 2 weeks so as to not bring cooties to the office... after two weeks I just decided not to go back! I had been Vice President of Operations there for 11 years and to be honest just burned out!

I'm buying myself a townhouse in Dickinson, closing on it on the 23rd, after I get settled in I'll start looking more proactively for a job... I've learned I'm not ready for retirement!

Here are a few pictures...










This was the view from the apartment I rented while I was there, it was about 4500' elevation.





























































The girl had twin teenage daughters, I bonded well with them, I really like them a lot, they had never really had a father figure so I really enjoyed time with them. I was teaching the one behind the wheel to parallel park for her drivers license test and I did take her for the and she got her first drivers license, I'm sure she will always remember that! I still chat online with the daughters on occasion but not their mother.









Nighttime view of the volcano from my apartment


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

No wood used in home construction, all concrete!









Big rocks are EVERYWHERE! They use them to construct "fences". These rocks were from volcanic eruptions eons ago










Roads are HORRIBLE and sometimes just gravel... that's what you get with really low taxes!










It really is a beautiful country! I drover almost 4000 miles in my rent car while I was there, even go a speeding ticket... LOL, I will not ever pay that fine!










Waterfalls are everywhere!




























These old Toyota Landcruisers are everywhere in Central America!


----------



## bigrebar (Oct 31, 2012)

The pictures don't show up on my screen, but what a story. I've enjoyed this post and the original sell everything post. Good stuff.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing that. Pics didnâ€™t show up for me either.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

no pics either but great story!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man glad you are back and safe bud


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Welcome back, Amigo...

"_The grass always seems greener on the other side_ "...(but often is NOT)


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Pictures were there earlier - gone now


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

sounds like a nice adventure anyway. better than sitting around the house wondering what might have been.

Glad you are back hopefully the pics load soon.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Well thats that. I've always wondered about bugging out to live Costa. Now I know.. If Terry cant take it Im 99% certain none of us will either.


Trod thanks for being the guinea pig and testing those waters.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i see the pics fine yesterday and today, must be my xray specs i bought from a comic book when i was a kid :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Terry, you will NEVER be 'ready' for retirement. lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How about another run at the pix, Terry... Pix at opening were great but most of us missed the pix towards the end...


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ill try


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't know where the pictures went. Maybe Terry will post them again?


Glad you're home, but you have done something that a lot of us have not and that's to sell it all, get away and see if life is better in paradise. Mucho Grande Huevos mi amigo.


Welcome back to Texas...we missed you around here.


TH


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

One mor verification that Texas is way better than paradise...I reckon


----------



## Prodigal Degenerate (Feb 26, 2020)

BigTim said:


> One mor verification that Texas is way better than paradise...I reckon


Just depends on your point of view, not being mean on your comment. We've been to Panama 5 times from one end of the country to the other. We will retire there. Make no mistake, there are lot of inconveniences to over come. But a lot of pluses too.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

^^^ That's very true. ^^^

We've owned a home there for the last 11 yrs. It's different for sure, but it is what it is.

It's best to immerse yourself in the culture. Stay away from Americans/Brits expats & socialize with the locals instead. We love the time we spend there. :cheers:


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing 

We were all wondering and hoping to live vicariously through you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Living overseas permanently is not easy for anyone, especially if youâ€™ve never done it before. The places outside the USA where Iâ€™d ever consider living permanently are unfortunately not cheaper than here, so Iâ€™m pretty sure Iâ€™m staying!


----------



## phishtales (Feb 18, 2005)

Welcome back Trodery....You should publish your memoirs :dance:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Prodigal Degenerate said:


> Just depends on your point of view, not being mean on your comment. We've been to Panama 5 times from one end of the country to the other. We will retire there. Make no mistake, there are lot of inconveniences to over come. But a lot of pluses too.


Can you take your firearms and ammo with you?

TH


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Importing firearms into Panama is doable, however there is some documentation needed to get it done first. Our Panamanian attorney handled it for us, as well as procuring the necessary permits.

Ammunition is prohibited from being imported into Panama. Therefore, make sure that the type of ammunition your firearm requires is sold in Panama.

BTW, the required documents to import guns into Panama are:


 Provide a photograph of the gun (or company brochure photo of the exact model).
 Provide of copy of the purchase receipt showing when & where you bought the firearm.
 Provide an authenticated copy of the gunâ€™s registration in your country.
 Provide an authenticated copy of your passport.


----------



## Prodigal Degenerate (Feb 26, 2020)

^^^ He's correct ya' know.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Provide of copy of the purchase receipt showing when & where you bought the firearm.
> Provide an authenticated copy of the gunâ€™s registration in your country.


The other two are easy, those would be impossible to do since I have no receipts and since we do not register firearms in the USA. So how did you get past those?

TH


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I have receipts & the registration was waived as it was not applicable. The attorney said that the Panamanian government just wanted to know how much each was valued at so they could set the import tax on each. 

It's almost the same as importing a vehicle, computer or television... it just how they generate additional revenue. Like most countries, they would prefer that you buy everything from a local business. If you don't do that, they have a saying: You have money & we want a cut of it.


----------

